# Bjj gi size.



## Maint (Feb 13, 2014)

Sooo after long thought and checking out ho kuk mu sul a little more. I decided to go with Gracie jiu jitsu. My question is..what size gi do I need?  When I took karate I wore a sz 8 gi top and sz 6 pants. I'm 6'8" and weigh 285 lbs.   I'm a big guy but not fat big, just have a belly. I wear a 2xltall shirt and 40/32 pants in street clothes. The bjj gi sizing confuses me. In some brands it looks like I'd be an A6 and in others an A5. Can you please help. I don't want the top to fit and the pants be huge and vice versa.


----------



## Steve (Feb 13, 2014)

Maint said:


> Sooo after long thought and checking out ho kuk mu sul a little more. I decided to go with Gracie jiu jitsu. My question is..what size gi do I need?  When I took karate I wore a sz 8 gi top and sz 6 pants. I'm 6'8" and weigh 285 lbs.   I'm a big guy but not fat big, just have a belly. I wear a 2xltall shirt and 40/32 pants in street clothes. The bjj gi sizing confuses me. In some brands it looks like I'd be an A6 and in others an A5. Can you please help. I don't want the top to fit and the pants be huge and vice versa.



When you say Gracie Jiu Jitsu... do you mean Gracie Jiu Jitsu or Brazilian Jiu Jitsu?  The reason I ask is that at the Gracie Academy or Gracie Barra, they require you to wear their standard uniforms, and so you should be working through them.  At most other schools, there is some latitude, but every organization is a little different.  Before you spend the dough on a new uniform, I'd strongly recommend that you talk to your coach and see what the conventions are in your school.  It could be that they want (or require) you to wear white gis, or prohibit gis that aren't white or blue.  It can vary wildly.  Other schools only care that the gi is clean and in good repair, and don't care if it's purple, pink or orange.  Really depends.  

All that said, it's going to be a lot of trial and error for you, because when you get to big sizes like this, everyone is built differently.  Some big guys are built like Hulk Hogan, while others are going to be really big, but have a barrel chest.  The belly is part of it, and some guys have long arms or big thighs.   And you're really tall, too.  I know guys who are built like you, but not as tall, and I know guys who are as tall as you, but aren't quite as big.  And that's pretty typical when you're a giant! 

Gorrilla Fight Gear is a canadian company that specializes in gis for big guys.  Their silverback is one that a few of my buddies wear.  http://www.gorillagear.ca/

Looking at their size chart, you don't fit neatly into any of their size categories, but I'd recommend giving them a call.  Maybe they have a tall cut 3xl for you.  

Ultimately, for most standard gi companies, like Koral, ShoYoRoll, Atama or whatever, you're going to want the biggest gi they have, and hope it's big enough.  For many, the biggest size they offer is A5.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 13, 2014)

What Steve said.  Go through your instructor and hopefully they will set you up.  At your size different Gi's from different companies will fit a little bit different.  That is tough but hey being 6 foot 8 and 285 should make learning bjj initially a lot of fun!   Good luck!!!


----------



## Maint (Feb 13, 2014)

It is Gracie jiu jitsu. He just got Gracie Instructor certification. After going to Torrance. My first class is next Tuesday. 10 free classes then sign up if you want. Like I said though I took CKD from him for 1.5 years and he's a great instructor and pretty lenient about gear and all that. Idk since he is now a certified Gracie bjj training center if the Gracie gi is the one that must be worn. They have a classic Gracie student gi at mma warehouse that goes by regular sizing. Their size 8 fits 6'6" and 250+ so we will see. So far it looks like Gameness has a good size as well as Fuji


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 13, 2014)

Maint said:


> It is Gracie jiu jitsu. He just got Gracie Instructor certification. After going to Torrance. My first class is next Tuesday. 10 free classes then sign up if you want. Like I said though I took CKD from him for 1.5 years and he's a great instructor and pretty lenient about gear and all that. Idk since he is now a certified Gracie bjj training center if the Gracie gi is the one that must be worn. They have a classic Gracie student gi at mma warehouse that goes by regular sizing. Their size 8 fits 6'6" and 250+ so we will see. So far it looks like Gameness has a good size as well as Fuji



If your buying a Gracie Academy gi, don't waste your time with their $90+ starter uniform. It is "truly" a starter uniform. The top is "low end" lightweight and the pants are paper thin. Spend the extra $ and get a gi that will take the punishment it is going going through. You'll spend roughly 50% more but you wont regret it.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Budo Jake (Feb 14, 2014)

Maint said:


> Sooo after long thought and checking out ho kuk mu sul a little more. I decided to go with Gracie jiu jitsu. My question is..what size gi do I need?  When I took karate I wore a sz 8 gi top and sz 6 pants. I'm 6'8" and weigh 285 lbs.   I'm a big guy but not fat big, just have a belly. I wear a 2xltall shirt and 40/32 pants in street clothes. The bjj gi sizing confuses me. In some brands it looks like I'd be an A6 and in others an A5. Can you please help. I don't want the top to fit and the pants be huge and vice versa.



Gi sizing is not completely the same across all brands, but most brands offer a size chart. You'll most likely be an A5 or A6.


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 8, 2014)

Like Budo saids - something between A5/A6, maybe ask somebody from Fuji (Gi company) ?


----------

